# voice thrusting



## Alladine

Second part of my thread: "thrusting" is a word I just can't get my mind around.
In the esoteric novel I'm translating, they are trying to describe here the FIRST DAY of  Creation by God.

_First a brilliant but not blinding inspiration, then exhalation of ecstasy and wonder, unhindered and held within consuming fire, a rush of wind and water: the culmination of* Almighty Voice thrusting into other-centered union.*_

My try:
D’abord une inspiration brillante sans être aveuglante, ensuite une expiration d’extase et d’émerveillement, sans entraves, à l’intérieur d’un feu dévorant, d'une bourrasque de vent et d'un déferlement d’eau : apogée de la Voix du Tout-puissant _??? _dans l’union allocentrique.
Thank you for helping me with this difficult extract.


----------



## auptitgallo

My suggestion:   apogée de la Voix du Tout-puissant _s'imposant _dans l’union allocentrique.


----------



## Alladine

Merci auptitgallo, ça fait déjà plus de sens que ce que j'avais en tête.


----------



## Itisi

Funny, 'thrusting' is also the word that came into my mind!


----------



## archijacq

insufflant une union...


----------



## Itisi

[A mon avis :
'un grand coup de vent' sans 'd''
'Voix Toute-puissante' sans articles.]


----------



## Alladine

My problem archijack, is I don't understand that word: "thrusting"...

Regarding Itisi's comment, I understand this may be considered as a new thread but it's on the same sentence so I'll carry on because it's interesting:
I thought the rush of wind and water were on the same grammatical level as consuming fire, in which case I do need the preposition "d'"(within fire, wind and water). Am I wrong?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Itisi

*Alladine*, I don't think they are on the same level. 

to thrust : pousser pour pénétrer


----------



## petit1

jaillir / s'exhaler /


----------



## Itisi

*archijacq* et* petit1*, je ne sais pas d'où vous tenez les sens que vous donnez à 'to thrust', mais pour moi, ça ne correspond pas, et il se trouve que *auptigallo* et moi avons tout de suite eu la même idée...


----------



## Alladine

Oh! Ok, thanks Itisi - and petit1.
"D’abord une inspiration brillante sans être aveuglante, ensuite une expiration d’extase et d’émerveillement, sans entraves au sein d’un feu dévorant, un grand coup de vent et un déferlement d’eau : apogée de la Voix du Tout-puissant s'imposant dans l’union allocentrique."
Tell me it's not weirder than the original sentence at least!


----------



## Itisi

Erm, le Tout-puissant n'a_ pas_ été mentionné, juste une Voix... Ça pourrait bien être Lui, en effet , mais ce n'est pas explicité... (Et c'est clair que c'est intentionnel.)


----------



## petit1

Je pensais à thrust dans le sens de_ projeter en avant_.


----------



## Itisi

Pour moi, c'est une idée de pénétration directe.


----------



## Alladine

Je pense qu'il s'agit bien de la voix du Tout-puissant parce que l'auteur "revisite" dans ce passage les six jours de la Création...

"S'imposant" recouvre peut-être pas mal vos deux idées, Itisi et petit1, non ? Ou "imposant l'union allocentrique" ?


----------



## Itisi

Alladine said:


> Je pense qu'il s'agit bien de la voix du Tout-puissant


Je n'en doute pas un instant, d'autant plus qu'il n'y avait 'personne' d'autre dans les parages à ce moment-là ! Mais l'auteur a* choisi *de mettre 'of Almighty Voice' (sans article), et pas 'of the Voice of the Almighty, et *ça ne veut pas dire la même chose*, et ça se traduit différemment.


----------



## Kelly B

Itisi said:


> Pour moi, c'est une idée de pénétration directe.


D'accord, et je trouve apte cette locution plutôt évocatrice.
C'est la Voix qui s'impose, ce n'est pas l'union qui est imposée ici. (Je n'arrive pas à trouver un autre verbe quelconque`à proposer....)


----------



## Alladine

Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment différent : l'auteur parle aussi du Fire et du Wind, avec des majuscules, qui sont des manifestations de Dieu. Pensez-vous qu'il soit plus juste de dire :
"apogée d'_une_ Voix Toute-puissante..." ? C'est possible aussi, bien que pour moi, la différence soit subtile, si différence il y a.


----------



## Alladine

Merci Kelly : d'où "s'imposant dans l'union..."


----------



## Itisi

*Alladine*, _oui_, il y a différence !


----------



## Alladine

Ok je retiens, merci Itisi.


----------



## Alladine

La nuit porte conseil, dit-on ?
_D’abord une inspiration brillante sans être aveuglante, ensuite une expiration d’extase et d’émerveillement, sans entraves, au sein d’un feu dévorant ; coup de vent et déferlement d’eau : apogée d'une Voix Toute-puissante s'imposant dans l’union allocentrique._


----------



## Itisi

Perso, ça me va !  (Sauf 'apogée', qui, osé-je le dire, me chiffonne pour une voix, mais j'ai eu beau chercher, je n'ai rien trouvé à proposer à la place... )


----------



## Alladine

Merci beaucoup pour toute votre aide, Itisi.


----------



## archijacq

le Verbe se projetant dans une union basée sur l'altérité
(je n'aime pas du tout "s'imposer" - on pourrait d'ailleurs pinailler sur la différence entre "thrust into" et "thrust upon")

Ma proposition initiale du verbe "insuffler" est liée à ceci :
« Par la parole de Yahweh les cieux ont été faits, et toute leur armée par _le souffle de sa bouche_. »)


----------



## Alladine

Merci archijacq, il y a aussi le souffle de Dieu qui donne véritablement vie à Adam, mais le mot "insuffler" me paraît un peu "doux" par rapport à ce que je comprends du mot "thrusting into" et par rapport à toute la description de ce premier jour de la Création, non ?
"se projetant", pourquoi pas ? 
"Union allocentrique", expression donnée dans un autre fil (Other-centered love) me paraît plus correspondre à ce que l'auteur décrit : il s'agit d'une union où l'autre a plus d'importance que soi-même, le contraire d'une union égocentrique j'imagine, ce n'est pas lié nécessairement à la différence entre les parties concernées (l'altérité).


----------



## Itisi

Trois anglophones trouvent que 'simposer' correspond bien à l'idée de 'thrusting (into)', 'pénétration directe' ...


Kelly B said:


> D'accord, et je trouve apte cette locution plutôt évocatrice.
> C'est la Voix qui s'impose, ce n'est pas l'union qui est imposée ici. (Je n'arrive pas à trouver un autre verbe quelconque`à proposer....)


----------



## Alladine

J'aime assez"s'imposant" mais pourquoi pas tout simplement "*pénétrant*" alors ?

En ce qui concerne "point d'orgue", je vois dans Wikipedia 

_Par métaphore, on considère un évènement comme un « point d'orgue » dans une séquence d'évènements rapides lorsque celui-ci est une sorte de pause, temps suspendu dans cette séquence. Par glissement sémantique, on confond parfois cette expression avec « summum », « point culminant »._
Il me semble donc que "paroxysme" est préférable. 

*(...) coup de vent et déferlement d’eau : paroxysme d'une Voix Toute-puissante pénétrant l’union allocentrique.*

Itisi ? Les anglophones ? Archijack ?


----------



## Itisi

'pénétrer' ne dit pas comment
'thrusting into' dit comment

Je ne vais plus rien dire, parce que je n'a rien de nouveau à ajouter.


----------



## Alladine

Merci Itisi, je suis contente de ce que nous avons trouvé.


----------

